# The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Contest Announcement!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack and its long-standing sponsor, *OPPO*, are thrilled announce an exclusive summer Giveaway Contest that is sure to set your ears on fire! 

Over the next three months, Home Theater Shack members can enter to win one set of OPPO’s stellar *PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphones* ($699 value). These Headphones are currently in HTS’s possession and are being evaluated for a full product review (they also were featured in *our recent review of Onkyo’s DP-X1*). In advance of the official review, let us just say that the PM-2 sounds _simply_ fantastic! 

The PM-2 is a high-end design that delivers the same sweet sound found in OPPO’s acclaimed PM-1 model. It utilizes a planar magnetic driver unique to OPPO, which features a double-sided diaphragm and twice as many conductors within the magnetic field for greater efficiency. Fit and finish is superb…not only does the PM-2 feel great in your hand, it also feels amazing on your head!

If you’ve ever wanted to journey into the world of revealing high-end sound, then this Giveaway Contest should be a priority. It’s a tremendous opportunity to score an awesome piece of equipment!



*For all the details and discussion: Click Here*​


----------

